# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Online-Befragung zum Eruieren der Möglichkeiten und Grenzen der Selbsthilfe

## RalfDm

Liebe Forumbenutzer, aktive wie inaktive 

in einigen Tagen wird erstmals überhaupt eine an alle Benutzer dieses Forums versandte Rundmail Sie erreichen mit der Bitte, an einer Befragung zum Nutzen dieses Forums teilzunehmen*). Diese Studie ist eine Fortsetzung der bereits vor vier Jahren veröffentlichten Studie "Selbsthilfe im Online-Forum bei lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom" von Dr. Dr. Johannes Huber et al. Dr. Huber ist auch an der aktuellen Studie beteiligt. Sie wurde von einer Ethikkommission geprüft und genehmigt.

Aus dem Vorstehenden mögen Sie ersehen, dass es bei der bevorstehenden Rundmail mit rechten Dingen zugeht und niemand Sie aufs Glatteis führen oder Ihnen einen Virus unterschieben will.

Wer schon einmal einen Blick auf den Fragebogen werfen möchte, hier ist der Link: https://de.surveymonkey.com/s/KCK8RX5

Es versteht sich von selbst, dass es auch die Forumsbetreiber interessiert, welcher Nutzen aus der Existenz dieses Forums und aus der Teilnahme an ihm gezogen werden kann, und wir bitten deshalb um rege Mitwirkung.

RalfDm
--------------------------------------------------
*) Wir haben diese Funktion der Forumssoftware noch nie benutzt und hoffen, dass sie erwartungsgemäß funktionieren wird.

----------


## Hvielemi

Schon erledigt.

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi

----------


## RalfDm

> Schon erledigt.


Prima! Die Beteiligung entwickelt sich schon ganz erfreulich, aber es ist noch viel Luft nach oben. Also Leute, macht mit!

Ralf

----------


## tom.riemer

Gestern schon erledigt, geht schnell .

Tom

----------


## jürgvw

Auch von mir schon erledigt. Etwas ist mir allerdings aufgefallen: Es gibt vereinzelte Fragen, die deshalb nicht eindeutig beantwortet werden können, weil die Problematik älterer Befragter nirgends angesprochen wird. Zum Beispiel muss ich, wenn ich ehrlich sein will, angeben, dass es mir Mühe macht, schwere Gewichte zu schleppen oder zu stemmen. Das hat aber nichts mit PK zu tun, sondern ist schlicht die Folge davon, dass ich mit 78 Jahren nicht mehr so kräftig zugreifen kann, wie vor 10 Jahren und überhaupt nie eine gute Note im Fach "Tragen" bekommen habe. Am Fragenschema lässt sich wohl nichts mehr ändern; also bleibt das Risiko, dass gewisse Antworten bei der Auswertung als "Reaktion" auf PK gedeutet werden, obwohl das u. U. gar nicht zutrifft.

Jürg

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Jürg,

ziemlich am Anfang wurde auch nach dem Alter gefragt. Ich meine, dass das durchaus Berücksichtigung bei des Auswertung der Antworten finden wird, die spezielle körperliche Aktivitäten betreffen. Auch bei der Frage nach der sexuellen Leistungsfähigkeit könnte Verunsicherung aufkommen, wenn man eine ehrliche Aussage treffen müßte. Irgendwo lautete es auch sinngemäß, ob man viel Spaß beim Sex hat oder besser hatte. Es gibt noch mehr Imponderabilien, die sich hinter dem Frage- und Antwortspiel verstecken.

*"Dass die Vögel der Sorge und des Kummers über deinem Haupte fliegen, kannst du nicht ändern, aber dass sie Nester in Deinem Haar bauen, das kannst du verhindern"*
(aus China)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Ludwig Ernstbrunner

Schon erledigt. Gute Idee.Leider bin ich, weil es mir nach OP gut geht, im Forum schreibfaul geworden. Das möchte ich verbessern. 
Das einzig wirksame Mittel für eine halbwegs zufriedenstellende Erektion ist: CAVERJECT Zweikammerzylinderampullen 20mg

----------


## Mafred

Auch ich habe mich dran beteiligt
LG Mafred

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Bis auf einige Fragen, welche nicht ganz so zum "jeweiligen Befragten" passen, (bei mir speziell die Gewichtsfrage, welche für ein fortgeschrittenes PCa zutrifft -"Kachexie"-) können unter Bemerkung im Anschlussfenster angemerkt werden.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## jürgvw

@ Helmut

da habe ich auch eine kleine Bemerkung eingefügt. Mal abwarten, ob im Ergebnis der Studie auf die Frage eingegangen wird.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

Ich habe mich auch beteiligt. Einige Fragen sollten umgangen werden können: Die Fragen zu Kontinenzhilfen bei Dauerkatheter und die Fragen zur Sexualität bei über 80-jährigen. Aber sonst gut strukturiert und die Beantwortung geht schnell. Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

Nachdem der _"Leiter des Ressorts Gesundheitsinformation"_ des IQWiGs, _Klaus Koch_, uns doch so eindringlich vor den Gefahren der Onlineforen gewarnt hat ist es für mich beruhigend auch wieder mal etwas Fundiertes in diesem Zusammenhang lesen zu dürfen. Eine interessante Untersuchung, bezüglich der Teilnahme an einem PCA Internetforum, wurde aktuell auf Medscape veröffentlicht. Es wurden jeweils 20 Patienten prospektiv (!) angehalten an einem Internet Forum, hier US-TOO, teil zu nehmen, 20 andere Patienten, die Kontrollgruppe, sollte davon Abstand halten. Die Ergebnisse sind für uns wohl wenig überraschend positiv:




> *Conclusions
> *Results of this study suggest that online support has some positive effects on the perceived quality of life of men who participate. It is generally believed that the online support system has a positive effect on the patient's recovery process, and this was the basis for the study....


Auch wurden andere in diesem Zusammenhang stehende Studien vorgestellt und bewertet. Wer es nachlesen will:

*[1]:* Osei, Lee, Modest, Pothier, Effects of an Online Support Group for Prostate Cancer Survivors

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Nachdem man den wegen seiner Unabhängigkeit und Unbestechlichkeit bekannt gewesenen Professor Peter Sawicki mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten von seinem Amt an der Spitze des IQWiGs entbunden hatte, sollte Klaus Koch sich vorrangig um die Repution des IQWiGs sorgen anstatt in den Patientenforen nach Scheinpatienten zu forschen, die im Auftrag der Pharmaindustrie für deren Medikamente werben. Im BPS-Forum würde die hier anzutreffende Wissenskompetenz schnell dazu führen, dass solche "U-Boote" entdeckt und kampfunfähig gemacht würden. 
Ich war einst auch ein vehementer Gegner der Pharmaindustrie, habe meine Meinung aber inzwischen geändert. Die Pharmaindustrie nutzt nur legitim die Spielräume aus, welche die Poltik ihr zubilligt, z.B. in der Preisgestaltung. Sicherlich sind deren Lobbyisten keine Samariter, aber Verbrecher sind sie auch nicht, versorgen viele schlecht bezahlte niedergelassenen Ärzte mit gutem Informationsmaterial, gewähren ein bisschen Boni als Zubrot und bieten ihnen Luxus-Reisen zu interessanten Orten, alles unverbindlich, corrigeant un peu leur fortune.

Reinardo

----------


## harry.du

Hallo Forenfeunde!

Auch ich habe, allerdings verspätet mitgemacht!

Gruß
Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Auch ich habe, allerdings verspätet mitgemacht!


Hallo Harald,

Du hast Dich keineswegs verspätet. Die Umfrage läuft noch bis zum 4.10., und die "Umfrager" würden sich sehr über weitere Beantwortungen des Fragebogens freuen (die Forumsbetreiber übrigens auch). Je mehr Teilnehmer, desto aussagekräftiger wird das Ergebnis der Studie sein. 

In einer guten Woche, also beim Eintritt in die Zielgerade, wird darum mit einer weiteren Rundmail an alle registrierten Forumsbenutzer noch einmal daran erinnert und um Teilnahme – sofern noch nicht geschehen – gebeten.

Ralf

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Umfrageteilnehmer,

Ihr müsstet eigentlich in den letzten Tagen eine Rückantwort von 


Dr. Andreas Ihrig, Universitätsklinik Heidelberg

Dr. Dr. Johannes Huber, Philipp Maatz, Tanja Muck, Universitätsklinik Dresden 

erhalten haben, wobei sich zwei Artikel mit den Ergebnissen im Anhang befunden haben müssen.

Ist Euch bei den Artikeln nichts aufgefallen?

Ich war und bin stocksauer über diese Artikel, denn letztlich enden sie mit der Aussage, welche Maßnahmen die Ärzteschaft (sprich Urologen) unternehmen müssten, damit dem Wirken des Forums (erster Artikel):

Mit ergänzenden neutralen Quellen wie Patientenleitlinien und evidenzbasierten Entscheidungshilfen als Bewertungsgrundlage für online gefundene Informationen kann dieser Entwicklung sinnvoll begegnet werden.

begegnet werden kann. D.h. auf gut deutsch, dass die Beiträge im Forum als schädlich für die Ärzteschaft betrachtet werden. Weil. u.a. verstärkt  auf Radatio und Watchfull Waiting umgeschwenkt wird und damit den Urologen wohl die Operationen verloren gehen. Ich empfinde es als einen Skandal, dass sich ein 
PD Dr. med. und Dr. phil. Huber sich für einen solchen Artikel hergibt. Das habe ich ihm auch gemailt.

zweiter Artikel:

Zu den möglichen negativen Einflüssen zählen die Verbreitung von fehlerhaften Informationen, die Beeinflussung der Therapieentscheidung durch wenige dominante Mitglieder sowie eine Zuspitzung von Entscheidungskonflikten.
Durch die Kenntnis der Bedeutung dieser beiden Selbsthilfeformen und ihrer unterschiedlichen Nutzergruppen können die Chancen und Gefahren der Selbsthilfe beim Prostatakarzinom im Rahmen der ärztlichen Betreuung konkreter angesprochen werden.

Hier werden einfach Behauptungen aufgestellt (möglichen) und unterstellt, dass im Forum fehlerhafte Informationen verbreitet werden. Für eine solche unprofessionelle und tendenzielle Berichterstattung habe ich nicht an der Befragung teilgenommen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich der Vorstand des BPS und des KISP sich gegen diese Art von Berichterstattung zur Wehr setzen werden.

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte,

sofort nach Eingang der beiden Anhänge von Dr. Ihrig habe ich um Zustimmung gebeten, diese Ergebnisse im Forum präsentieren zu dürfen, nachdem von Copyright nicht die Rede war. Dr. Ihrig hat sofort mit dem Hinweis reagiert, dass auch Ralf informiert wurde und man möge sich doch abstimmen, damit nicht unterschiedliche Meinungen einfließen würden. Ich habe Ralf gegenüber per E-Mail zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass das wohl sein Part wäre. Er hat das auch so gesehen und meinte aber, er müsse erst nach etwas abklären, bevor er sich dazu im Forum äußern würde. Nun denn, warten wir es ab.

Im übrigen, lieber Malte, stimme ich Dir mit Deiner empörten Reaktion durchaus zu. 

P.S.: Die von Ralf am 26.6.2013 verlinkte frühere Studie mit Dr. Huber lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen!!

*"Viele Ärzte geben Medikamente, von denen sie wenig wissen, in Menschenleiber, von denen sie noch weniger wissen, zur Behandlung von Krankheiten, von denen sie überhaupt nichts wissen".*
(Voltaire

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hier werden einfach Behauptungen aufgestellt (möglichen) und unterstellt, dass im Forum fehlerhafte Informationen verbreitet werden.


Über die von dir rot dargestellten Zitate hatte ich mich auch gewundert.
Wir wurden missbraucht, um nachzuweisen, dass der Austausch unter 
Patienten diese störrischer mache, selbstständiger und kritischer.

Aber ich sehe dies als Erfolgsstory an.
Erst mal müssten die Beweise vorlegen, dass Patienten, die sich
Selbsthilfe geholt haben, schlechter therapiert würden. Ich denke,
sie werden tendenziell weniger übertherapiert und öfter mal
überdiagnostiziert.

Eigentlich müssten viel mehr PCa-Novizen dieses Forum finden. 
Nicht 3'000 sondern alle jährlich 60'000 Neubetroffenen und dazu
noch die betroffenen Österreicher und Deutschschweizer.

Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich habe Ralf gegenüber per E-Mail zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass das wohl sein Part wäre. Er hat das auch so gesehen und meinte aber, er müsse erst nach etwas abklären, bevor er sich dazu im Forum äußern würde. Nun denn, warten wir es ab.


Darum möchte ich bitten. Ich bin in der Angelegenheit durchaus tätig.



> P.S.: Die von Ralf am 26.6.2013 verlinkte frühere Studie mit Dr. Huber lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen!!


Ich werde abklären, wo die Studie geblieben ist. Möglicherweise ist der Link (nicht die PDF-Datei) dem Umbau der BPS-Web-Seite zum Opfer gefallen.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Okay, das Ergebnis der Studie von 2009 kann hier nachgelesen werden.

Ralf

----------


## spertel

Werter Malte........

Im Gegensatz zu Harald kann ich Deine Einschätzung und Deine Empörung überhaupt nicht teilen !

Hat jemand ernsthaft geglaubt, dass über die Jahre hinweg dieses Forum von der Urologie unbeobachtet bleiben würde ?

Hier wird sicher eifrig mitgelesen und so manch urologische Fachkraft dürfte manchmal regelrecht zusammengezuckt sein, was hier ratsuchenden Neubetroffenen so empfohlen wurde.

Dass hier bei einigen Betroffenen ein aussergewöhnliches Wissen über diese Thematik vorhanden ist dürfte ja unbestritten bleiben; auch die mir hier bekannten Teilnehmer, die ihrer Problematik mit der sogennnten "Aktiven Überwachung" begegnen, verfügen meiner Einschätzung nach über eine hohe Motivation, Bereitschaft zur Information (was im übrigen viele Betroffene gar nicht haben, sonst würde sich hier viel mehr informieren !!) und auch über genügend Potential, so dass diese ziemlich genau wissen, auf was man sich da eingelassen hat.

Dieses Tugenden, besonders bei Ratschlägen zu dieser Therapieform, lassen sich aber nicht pauschal auf alle übertragen, da nur der behandelnde Urologe sich von dem Betroffenen im Zuge seines Patientengespräches ein Bild machen kann, ob dieser überhaupt als Kandidat geeignet wäre. Das kann Online nicht funktionieren !

Wenn ich Deine Zeilen richtig interpretiert habe, dann stellst Du dieses Forum mit seinen relativ wenigen Usern zumindest auf Augenhöhe mit den Empfehlungen und jahrelangen Erkenntnissen der Ärzteschaft. 
Noch dreister empfinde ich, dass Du die Erklärung, weshalb dieses Forum bei den Ärzten der Urologie in Ungnade gefallen ist, in der üblichen Form gleich mitgeliefert hast. Ich erspare es mir an dieser Stelle, auf diese Satire weiter einzugehen.

Unbestritten ist ebenfalls, dass Teilnehmer dieser Plattform auch schon Dinge verbreitet haben, die keinerlei Evidenz hatten. Falsche Aussagen darf man auch als solche bezeichnen.

Wer ist hier überhaupt in der Lage zu beurteilen, welche Aussage als richtig zu bezeichnen sind ?

 Ebenso wurde richtig erkannt, dass hier durch wenige dominierende Teilnehmer Therapieentscheidungen mit beeinflußt werden.
Ob diese falsch oder richtig bleibt mal dahingestellt; ich habe dies auch schon selbst getan, allerdings nur dann, wenn eine Empfehlung des behandelnden Urologen bereits vorlag.

Dass Wahrheiten stets für Empörung sorgen ist hier allerdings nicht unüblich.

Könnte es nicht auch sein, dass der kürzlich als "vermisst" gemeldete Strahlentherapeut von seiner Zunft zurückgepfiffen worden ist, um nicht im weitesten Sinn als Teil Mitglied dieses Forum für falsche Ratschläge und Ferndiagnosen anderer mitverantwortlich gemacht zu
werden ?

Für Mediziner dürften nach meiner Einschätzung andere Massstäbe gelten, als für "Hinz und Kunz", wenn man meint sich öffentlich zu äußern.

Prostatakrebs und andere medizinische Themen sind als hochsensibel einzustufen und bedürfen aussergewöhnlicher Kompetenz.
Hier ist natürlich auch die Ärzteschaft gefordert, diesen Ansprüchen auch gerecht zu werden.

Dieses Forum bleibt Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, dient der Eigeninformation und dem Erfahrungsaustausch.

Alles andere ist und bleibt Anmaßung.

Ralf dürfte wissen, was zu tun ist; und auch was der zukünftigen Glaubwürdigkeit wegen zu unterbleiben hat..............

Gruss

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Malte,*
ja ich habe mich auch gewundert, und es dann mit etwas Kopfschütteln gelöscht. Viele Mediziner tun sich halt unglaublich schwer mit Patienten Selbsthilfe die über eine reine Trostgruppe hinausgeht. Gerne setzt man sie für Routineaufgaben wie Aufklärung und Qualitätssicherung ein. Dann bekommen sie etwas Lob und dürfen am Katzentisch sitzen, wenn sich die großen treffen. Schade, denn da werden Chancen vertan.

Gerade für mich, der sich der Evidenz verpflichtet fühlt, ist das sehr unschön, denn hier wird diese vollständig ausgeblendet. Die Frage ist doch nicht, ob den Ärzten gefällt was einzelne Selbsthilfeaktivisten schreiben, sondern ob die Teilnahme eines Prostatakrebs Patienten an einem Selbsthilfeforum ihm Vorteile in Bezug auf Lebenszeit und/oder Lebensqualität bringt. Alles andere ist unerheblich!

In einer aktuellen Studie von Heidenreich und Kollegen wird beispielsweise dargelegt, dass es auch vorteilhaft sein kann in metastasierten Situationen eine Turmormassereduktion (debulking) durchzuführen:

Average (median) time to onset of castration-resistant prostate cancer (CRPC) was 
40 months (range, 9 to 65 months) for men in Group A (debulk)29 months (range, 16 to 59 months) for men in Group B (non debulking) 

Cancer-specific survival rates were 
95.6 percent among men in Group A84.2 percent for men in Group B 

Unser vermisster Strahlentherapeut war immer der Meinung, dass in metastasierten Situationen ein solches Vorgehen ohne Vorteil wäre. Andere Ärzte sind da anderer Meinung. Wenn ich jetzt also einem entsprechenden Patienten in jungen Jahren solch eine Vorgehensweise anrate, ist das *nicht leitlinienkonform, aber evidenzbasiert!* Sollte ich es besser unterlassen um den Leitlinien nicht zu widersprechen, denn:




> Bitte, benutzt die S3-Leitlinien, darin stecken vier Jahre Arbeit von vielen anerkannten Experten!


Nun mein lieber Spertel, wie lösen wir dieses Dilemma nur auf?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Should we debulk the primary tumor in some men with metastatic prostate cancer?

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ihr (Spertel und Andi) habt beide Wahres in Euren Beiträgen.

Alle Foren (egal zu welchem Thema) enthalten Beiträge mit mehr oder weniger zutreffendem Inhalt, bzw, Nutzer mit mehr oder weniger Sachkenntnis.
Aber: ist das nicht in der Ärzteschaft ähnlich - woher soll der Betroffenen denn wissen, ob der Kenntnisstand seines Arztes aktuell ist oder ob neue Erkenntnisse noch nicht zu ihm durchgedrungen sind ?
(oder, da es ja unterschiedliche Therapieansätze geben kann, welche Linie der behandelnde Arzt verfolgt ?)

Insofern bleibt nur, sich an so vielen Quellen wie möglich zu informieren - und dabei nicht vergessen, dass der persönliche Einzelfall wieder ganz anders gelagert sein kann.

Uwe

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Spertel,

Du weißt ja, jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Meinung und seine eigenen Fehler!

Mir war es wichtig, das die Artikel nicht so sang und klanglos in der Nichtbeachtung verschwinden.

Und ich bin weiterhin über die Schlußfolgerungen empört. Schön wäre es, den Urologen zu finden, der die Informationsarbeit des Forums leisten könnte.

Das Forum liefert Informationen, die Entscheidungen muss doch jeder für sich selbst treffen.

Oder würdest Du eine Forums-Empfehlung/Meinung 1 zu 1 übernehmen?  Wohl kaum, Du würdest sie hinterfragen und weiter recherchieren bis Deine Meinung steht. Und diese Denk-Anstöße liefert das Forum.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das Forum liefert Informationen, die Entscheidungen muss doch jeder für sich selbst treffen.
> Oder würdest Du eine Forums-Empfehlung/Meinung 1 zu 1 übernehmen? Wohl kaum.


Hallo Malte,
die meisten Menschen nicht, aber es gibt viele andere, die das machen.
Zum Beispiel die, die nicht besonders intelligent sind, alles glauben, was sie lesen,
sich im Leben unterwürfig verhalten, und einen Rat oft als Anweisung verstehen.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## lumberjack

> Schön wäre es, den Urologen zu finden, der die Informationsarbeit des Forums leisten könnte.



Hallo Malte,

das ist in der Tat so. Und solche Urologen gibt es. Das habe ich in meinem und auch in einigen (nicht allen!) anderen Fällen erlebt. Leider fehlt denen zu oft die Zeit für uns, weil sie sich auch mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen müssen.

Jack


(P.S. Ärzte sind auch nur Menschen ;-) und auf spezielle Art gebildete "Handwerker")

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Malte, Konrad, Reinhard, Uwe, Andi, Hartmut und Jack,

nachdem nun doch nicht nur Kritik zu lesen war, habe ich mir die beiden in Rede stehenden Dokumente ausgedruckt, um mir abgeklärt resp. fast emotionslos diese Darstellungen in den "Urologischen Nachrichten" (10.2014) etc.richtig zu Gemüte führen zu können.

Leider wird uns auch vor Augen geführt, dass von den registrierten Forumsnutzern nur 26 % bereit waren, bei dieser Online-Befragung mitzumachen. Weil 145 Fragebögen nicht von Betroffenen selbst und 65 Männer sich sogar als gesund ausgaben, von 943 Teilnehmern nur 688 verwertbare Daten abgeliefert haben, ist das Ergebnis ernüchternd.

Konrad würde es begrüßen, wenn von den bekannten jährlich 60 000 PCa-Novizen etliche Tausend mehr den Weg ins Forum finden würden. 

Selbst wenn wir mal optimistisch annehmen, dass etwa 1000 der hier im Forum noch registrierten Nutzer Karteileichen oder inzwischen sogar verstorben sind, sind die erfassten 688 Kandidaten eher nicht repräsentativ für den tatsächlichen Forumsablauf. Im Gegensatz zu Dr. Huber, der trotz der nicht verwertbaren Fragebögen immer noch von guten 25 %  Teilnahme-Erfolg bei einer Online-Befragung schreibt, empfinde ich das eher spärlich. Man sollte wohl auch nicht vergessen, dass die mit einer irgendwie gearteten Therapie mittlerweile zufriedenen Forumsbenutzer sich meist für immer verabschieden. Es verbleiben dann trotzdem einige auch zufriedene Forumsbenutzer, die den täglichen Forums-Ablauf am Leben erhalten. Egal ob Sendungsbewußtsein oder Selbstdarstellertrieb die Motivation ausmachen. 

Malte hatte schon die beiden uns eklatent irritierenden Passagen rot eingestellt.

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet ist den Initiatoren dieser Online-Befragung allerdings aus meiner Sicht ein grober Denkfehler anzulasten. Man unterscheidet nämlich zwischen Teilnehmern aus der klassischen Selbsthilfe, was immer man darunter verstehen möge, und den Nutzern von Online-Angeboten. Dabei liegt es doch fast auf der Hand, dass es sich letztlich um den überwiegend fast identischen Personenkreis handelt. Und dann eröffnet man uns, dass Online-Selbsthilfeforen bei fast 30 Prozent der Nutzer die Therapieentscheidung verändert hätten, während das bei klassischen Selbsthilfegruppen nur knapp 26 Prozent auf die Reihe bekommen hätten. Wenn einer mehr als 3.000  im Beutel hat und auch noch Abitur hat, dann ist er vorprogrammiert auf die Gruppe der Online-Fakultät. Was für ein Schmarrn. In meiner Selbsthilfegruppe gibt es Millionäre, die noch nie online in Sachen PCa aktiv waren. Warum auch ?      

Natürlich interessant, dass durch im Forum erhaltene Informationen sich vermehrt, nämlich 45 % für eine Bestrahlung entschieden. Daniel Schmidt sollte frohlocken und hier Lob einheimsen. Auch AS war und ist auf dem Vormarsch, und alles zu Lasten der Chirurgen.

Die Fragestellung = Überschrift: "Unterscheiden sich die Nutzer von Online-Angeboten und klassischen Selbsthilfegruppen"? ist wohl eher eine Farce. Schlußendlich könnte man sagen: Im Westen nichts Neues. Jede Aufregung umsonst. Zumindest ich kann mich entspannt zur nächtlichen Ruhe begeben.

Und *diese* Umfrage hatte mehr Niveau und Menschlichkeit.

*"Statistik ist: Wenn der Jäger am Hasen einmal links und einmal rechts vorbeischießt, dann ist der Hase im Durchschnitt tot."
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Den Männern, die an der Studie teilgenommen hatten, wurde Ende letzten Jahres das Ergebnis der Auswertung in Form zweier Texte mitgeteilt. Die darin verwendeten Formulierungen lösten - auch hier im Forum - teils erhebliche Irritationen aus, wie ja auch in diesem thread nachzulesen ist. Ich entwarf daraufhin zeitnah für die Web-Präsenz des BPS eine Stellungnahme, in der ich die beiden Texte verlinkte und diese Irritationen aufnahm, schaltete diese Stellungnahme aber noch nicht online, um der die Studie durchführenden Arbeitsgruppe Gelegenheit zu einer Gegendarstellung zu geben. Dies geschah auch, der Leiter der Gruppe, Dr. Huber, sandte mir im November eine E-Mail, in der er die Textpassagen ausführlich interpretierte, die zu den Irritationen geführt hatten. Zu der Zeit hatte ich allerdings Anderes um die Ohren und schob das Überarbeiten meines Kommentars vor mir her, bis ich ihn letzten Endes vergessen hatte. Dr. Huber hat mich jetzt daran erinnert, dass da noch etwas offen ist, und ich habe meinen Text überarbeitet und gestern Abend *online gestellt*. Ich hoffe, dass damit alle entstandenen Irritationen ausgeräumt sein werden.

Ralf

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Ralf,

danke, dass die Stellungnahme von Dr. Huber nunmehr veröffentlicht wurde. Haben wir den Text  wirklich falsch verstanden? 
" unsere Interpretation der Ergebnisse falsch verstanden haben" wie Dr. Huber meint. Man muss schon die Sätze im Ganzen interpretieren und nicht Satzfetzen herausgreifen.

Was bedeutet denn jetzt die Stellungnahme für den BPS? Teilt der BPS nunmehr die Auffassung der Ärzte? Eine konkrete Positionierung seitens des BPS kann ich nicht erkennen.

Ich werde die Sache  nicht weiter verfolgen, bin aber wieder einmal von der laxen Haltung des BPS enttäuscht!

MalteR

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

Malte schrieb:



> Was bedeutet denn jetzt die Stellungnahme für den BPS? Teilt der BPS  nunmehr die Auffassung der Ärzte? Eine konkrete Positionierung seitens  des BPS kann ich nicht erkennen.


vielleicht doch, die Frage ist für welche Betroffene?

http://www.biermann-medizin.de/fachb...rt-entscheiden

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

auch -* hier* -

*"Wer etwas begehrt, das er noch nie gehabt hat, wird etwas vollbringen müssen, das er noch nie getan hat"*
(Stephen)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Der Ergebnisse der Befragung sind jetzt auch in der amerikanischen Zeitschrift "Urologic Oncology" veröffentlicht worden.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> *Results*
> 
> We analyzed the completed  questionnaires from 686 patients with prostate cancer, 200 (29.2%) of  whom revised their initial treatment decision. After revising their  decisions, these patients more frequently underwent external beam  radiation therapy (44.5% vs. 36.4%) and active surveillance (10.5% vs. 3.7%) and less frequently underwent radical prostatectomy (52.5% vs. 74.9%).  Engaging longer in the OSG, demanding a more active role in the  decision-making process, and participating in a conventional support  group were independently associated with revision of the initial  treatment decision.


Ein eindrucksvolles Ergebnis der positiven Wirkungsweise von Prostatakrebs Online-Foren so wie dieses hier! Online-Foren werden wohl von Patienten gesucht, die etwas proaktiver agieren wollen und treffen hier entsprechende Gesprächspartner. Ob das in den Selbsthilfegruppen hier vor Ort auch so ist?

----------

